# Toshiba 84-inch 4K television pictures and eyes-on



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Pocket-lint


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks again for giving us the up to the moment peak at what is to come Mechman. Those sure do look like some nice TV's. Its crazy to think how I paid $2400 for the early on 720P 32" LCD TV's. A year after that I upgraded to a 40" 1080P LCD for $2400. Now you can get a 55" LED 1080P 240 HZ for about the same.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

So, just out of curiosity..... Have the studios given any indication of how they would intend to roll out native 4k content? To the best of my knowledge virtually all current HD masters are 1080p or 2k, aside from some recent big restoration projects like Wizard of Oz or Taxi Driver. Not to mention what kind of media they would appear on, since Blu-Ray doesn't have enough space (or even the specs for it) and there's no way I can imagine streaming that bandwidth or downloading a file that massive.


----------

